# and the Winner is!!!



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Who was lucky enough to get a spot in the Dove Drawings? There was 283 (I think) people showed up at Rush Run for 104 spots. This was a record turn out. I was one of the lucky. Some drawings take place the day of the hunt at other areas...check DNR for locations.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

We were not lucky on that draw there.......how was the hunt ? We did lotto on the second # called at Spring Valley.......felt real lucky then.......we did well.


----------

